# Fishing area



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

If you were going this weekend where would you go based on Hiltons report? Looks like today the elbow or nipple area would be good but I'm new to forecasting these things. Any ideas?


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

The data Tom has posted on the Chlorophyll is an assumption since they cant get the Sat data. But those areas look pretty good. We are running over to Venice to Fish and all the rigs we are going to work are in good water, but this time of year its not that important for tuna. 

If had just one day, I think your plan to fish the Nipple south is a good one.


----------

